# Help with Raleigh Pro info



## RichardD (Nov 5, 2020)

Help with Raleigh Pro info
Decided to finally part with my Raleigh Professional, serial no. A8847.
Is it worthwhile posting it on Ebay, besides here?

Richard D


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 6, 2020)

Bicycles in general are a seller's market right now - currently bike shops are sold out and back-ordered.
No offense to The CABE, ebay is much wider exposure for your sale.

your serial number indicates the bike is made by Carlton/Worksop, is older than 1974. Photos would be nice.




__





						'The Headbadge': Raleigh (Carlton) Registry Database
					






					www.kurtkaminer.com
				



Kurt Kaminer owns a '73 Competition with the "A" serial number...




...and a sharp-looking bike


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 6, 2020)

Keep in mind the shipping is a hassle and careful packing takes time. The buyer will be factoring in the shipping costs to his outlay (and you will pay EBay and PayPal fees, too) so you might want to put it on Craigslist and Facebook Marketplace, too.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 6, 2020)

bikeflights is fairly cost-effective shipping, and a bike like this should bring more than a few hundred $, depending on condition and how well it's presented.


----------

